# B.O. , Metal Gear, Furry clone game



## TerranyanWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

*B.O. , Metal Gear-like, Furry game*

Greetings. First of all, I do not know if it is wise to post such a topic here or not, or even its very nature.

I believe some of you are fans of Metal Gear, or else you wouldn't probably read this topic anyway.

Let's introduce myself as a ... you'll see.

I am a French modder / maker. AND a Metal Gear Solid fan. The fact that I tried to make many times a MGS game or mod kind of disapointed me for multiple reasons:
-First : because most of the time ( to say, 90% of the cases ) I had *NO* fanbase of any kind.
-Second : because I worked alone most of the time, I never got the chance to have anybody willing to work with me.
-Third: earlier, my inexperience was in cause to make me cancel some of these projects.

However, the very reason for wich I registered on FA's forums is in the hope of finding people who might be interested in the project I've been developping lately.
I thought for long that it wasn't wise to tell about a project that's not complete, because I would feel awkward if I cancelled it while it was uncomplete, and if there was people to want it.
However, since I never had a fanbase, I never cared.

I am now willing to take the risk.

Blue October, so is the developpment name, is MY Take on the Metal Gear series.
However, the reasons behind the fact I talk about it on FA first and not somewhere else are:
-No French MGS fanbase anymore: it pretty much died with MGS4 and MPO ( Portable OPS ),
-the biggest MGS fanbase in the US seems kind of antipathic too me, too much for me to be willing taking my chances there,
-there are furries in this game.

And I believe the last argument definely stands out.

Instead of making another fan-game ( althrough those are rare ) where you get to play as Snake in the Metal Gear universe ( a mistake I did before, sadly ), I chose a very different approach for this game;

It has its own universe, with its own logic, historical facts, events, and incidents wich led to the existence of "Hybrids" ( what we'd call Furries ), all engraved into its timeline. As a fact, the very reason of the Hybrid's existence is the root of all the events that would happen in Blue October.

One of the main aspects of the game is that the player is Tommie Skidmore, a young, more open-minded Husky character, highly contrasting from Solid Snake/Big Boss.
The story in this game is based off the aftermath caused by the transformation of the entire population of a nation called the Unified Commonwealthes, set up by a rival country. Tommie has to intervene into enemy territory to prevent them from retaliate with, this time, nukes.

At the moment, the game isn't quite complete yet, but has been said by people, mainly some of the few French MGS fans left, to have "huge potential". It's already playable in some extent, but I don't plan to release a demo soon. However, a preview video might be possible.

I'd also like to say that the fact I'm posting this outstandingly ( for myself ) revealing message is because I terribly lack a fanbase. To have people showing interest in the project, to give ideas, to show some agreements ( or disagreements ) with it. I truly believe that with no people behind your monitor to show interest in what you do, you feel like nobody would give a sh** about what you would be making, right? ESPECIALLY such a big project like this one.

And to spice up a little, two medias: images i took right before posting...
http://www.pixenli.com/image1264195486062373900.html
http://www.pixenli.com/image1264195590034049700.html


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 22, 2010)

I have to be honest; There is a huge creative flaw with your idea when even you yourself call it a 'Metal Gear Solid Clone'. Why not just play Metal Gear Solid?


----------



## TerranyanWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, there's that thing with modders: it kind of burns like a flame: some people might not always be content with the game they play; most people want to alter it in some shape or form. However, the very makers of the said game rarely ever give the rights to alter , "mod" their game.

This is my take to make my content, my game.
At first, my dream was purely to mod MGS games, but since it's not doable at all ( save from Substance on PC ), i decided to take a more drastic approach.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 22, 2010)

What ashley is saying is that you aren't changing anything except the skin of the character.  Why not just play the original?


----------



## TerranyanWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, I have no true answer to give. I didn't plan to rebuild a complete MGS.
The only label "Metal Gear clone game" I put was to show this was dedicated to MGS players...

I don't want to sound rude, but... Don't you understand?
Besides for the gameplay, and a very few reflex assets like control schemes and the radio, it's entirely new.

Wouldn't that please any fan to discover a new MGS - like game, because they would just be bored of the originals? Discover a new plot, universe, set of characters, and all of the stuff I can't think of at the moment? o.o


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 22, 2010)

Here's an idea--why not make a clone of a game people actually like?

...and for the love of god, give it a name that doesn't make people think of pitstained funk. I know you're gonna be marketing it to furries, but sheesh.


----------



## TerranyanWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

... What's wrong with this project?
I don't know if it's your intention or anything, but the comments I seem to receive here are extremely hurting... Just for you to notice.

EDIT: as for the name, I think it's just a difference or culture or something; I made it as a reference to a film with a similar title, damn...


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't think we have enough mods of Arkanoid.  OP should get on making that.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 22, 2010)

TerranyanWolf said:


> ... What's wrong with this project?
> I don't know if it's your intention or anything, but the comments I seem to receive here are extremely hurting... Just for you to notice.


There's a very good reason for that: Your idea is bad, and you should feel bad for wasting our time with it.



> EDIT: as for the name, I think it's just a difference or culture or something; I made it as a reference to a film with a similar title, damn...


A reference to _The Hunt for Red October_, you mean? How original!

Btw:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_October
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_Odor


----------



## TerranyanWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Indeed, that was a good waste of time... Thanks, the few people here, for completely shooting me down;

I don't know how to clearly express what I feel.

Anyway, I have tried.

Goodbye >.<.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 22, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I have to be honest; There is a huge creative flaw with your idea when even you yourself call it a 'Metal Gear Solid Clone'. Why not just play Metal Gear Solid?



Because this has furries in it! Duh! That's why you should play it instead of Metal Gear Solid.

Also, isn't Metal Gear Solid a movie, not a game? :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 22, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Because this has furries in it! Duh! That's why you should play it instead of Metal Gear Solid.
> 
> Also, isn't Metal Gear Solid a movie, not a game? :V


I think it works kind of like those old laserdisc games like Dragon's Lair. Y'know, where you mostly watch the whole thing and only press a button from time to time to avoid dying.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 22, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I think it works kind of like those old laserdisc games like Dragon's Lair. Y'know, where you mostly watch the whole thing and only press a button from time to time to avoid dying.



Quicktime events: The Great Circle of Gaming?


----------



## Seas (Jan 22, 2010)

Your concept looks interestingso far (not many tactical/stealth games with anthros around...), and aside from some really dumb comments in this thread, I agree that another title would be better for the game.
Also, I know that you are limited on the area of graphics by avaiable technology and skill, but one thing that would make it look much better is an update to the UI.


----------



## TerranyanWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Okay... I'm really uneasy at answering again on this thread, but... Well, that makes two positive comments.

Speaking of comments, I don't mean  Rigor Sardonicus  is d*mb, but when I see him/her comparing the game to Dragon's Lair, I can only wonder: does he/she even knows/plays Metal Gear?

I didn't just change a skin or two in the game: MGS games are really most of the times console games, and cannot be modded in any way. The best thing one could achieve was texture hacks on the PC port of the second game.



> but one thing that would make it look much better is an update to the UI.



Good to know, I'll keep that in mind.

And: 





> Because this has furries in it! Duh! That's why you should play it instead of Metal Gear Solid.



Precisely.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 22, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Quicktime events: The Great Circle of Gaming?


Indeed!



Seastalker said:


> Your concept looks interestingso far (not many tactical/stealth games with anthros around...)


That's because most furries who like MGS are too busy jacking off to Kojima Studios' logo, and because tactical/stealth games are _shit_.



TerranyanWolf said:


> Okay... I'm really uneasy at answering again on this thread, but... Well, that makes two positive comments.
> 
> Speaking of comments, I don't mean Rigor Sardonicus is d*mb, but when I see him/her comparing the game to Dragon's Lair, I can only wonder: does he/she even knows/plays Metal Gear?


1) "She" and "her" will do for pronouns.
2) "Dumb" isn't a forbidden word, nor is it classified as obscene. Dumbass.
3) This might be a sort of lost-in-translation thing. Do they _have_ snark in France?

Metal Gear Solid, as a series, is infamous for its gratuitous overuse of cutscenes and FMV, do you understand? Therefore, Ishnu made the joke "Isn't it a movie and not a game?". My reply was comparing it to Dragon's Lair in that there are some actual bits and pieces of gameplay, but the vast majority of each "game" is just one long video sequence.



> I didn't just change a skin or two in the game: MGS games are really most of the times console games, and cannot be modded in any way. The best thing one could achieve was texture hacks on the PC port of the second game.


That's nice.


----------



## jonasdelgadoey (Jan 22, 2010)

Please, Rigor, don't make the effort of the guy useless just because you didnt like a game you played once! That's just ridiculous.

Yes, you watch a movie more than you play a game, but the gameplay parts are very cool indeed. Man, don't stop your work, it looks great and I would try it. You got full support from myself. Full support dude.

Also, yes, change the title. xD


----------



## Vintage (Jan 23, 2010)

all of you can slob a big ol' knob.



TerranyanWolf said:


> Okay... I'm really uneasy at answering again on this thread, but... Well, that makes two positive comments.



based on your screenshots and your posts i'm going to give you a quick critique.

you want my honest opinion?

i would start over from scratch. i really would. i would sit down and lay out exactly what you want to accomplish. lay out your gameplay, lay out what weapons you want your protagonist using, lay out how you can offer an experience that's like the game you want to emulate, but uniquely your own. it may be a little BEYOND YOU at this point, but everyone needs to start somewhere. don't let the fact that there's no way to get metal gear solid assets stand in your way; you shouldn't be trying to do that anyway.

definitely work on your HUD. you need something that catches the eye, not something that's an eyesore. having default labels and poorly-used gradients are not going to make people want to play your game. look at examples of other stealth games, see what you need, and throw the rest out. approach it from a design standpoint.

also, a "furry" version of a game is never a selling point to anybody sensible. throw out the idea that you're going to draw people in with that kind of thing.

lastly, who cares what anyone thinks. any person worth a shit at anything creative makes the creative work (a) for themselves and to a lesser extent (b) an audience if there's anyone watching. 

even if you quit this project, do not quit in general. practice doesn't make perfect, but it makes you learn. make a cheesy platformer. make a vertical space shooter. doing these kinds of exercises helps you learn what works and what doesn't.


----------



## TerranyanWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

> i would start over from scratch. i really would. i would sit down and lay out exactly what you want to accomplish. lay out your gameplay, lay out what weapons you want your protagonist using, lay out how you can offer an experience that's like the game you want to emulate, but uniquely your own. it may be a little BEYOND YOU at this point, but everyone needs to start somewhere. don't let the fact that there's no way to get metal gear solid assets stand in your way; you shouldn't be trying to do that anyway.


I don't blame you personally, but I feel that what people failed quite a bit to realize, is that it's not the average game built in my garage without any idea in mind.

Most of the stuff you tell me here is already accomplished, honestly.
EDIT: Forgot to add that I tried 4 times before, so when speaking of gaining experience and start with some assets, I know what you mean.



> definitely work on your HUD. you need something that catches the eye, not something that's an eyesore.


Even if it's obviously unpleasant to read, I admit I could do something about it.

As I tried to say but got hit by blunt comments in return : It's not a complete Metal Gear clone. the ONLY reason I used this term was to speak about a MGS fan-game. Is it that hard to understand?!

Even if it's a fan-game, I didn't simply reproduce MGS's aspect. I added new elements I planned; some made it into the current game, some were scrapped, etc...

First hand, I wished the player to have a grid based inventory. I later scrapped it because it would not fit anymore in what I wanted to create.
Another example: the player can choose what he wishes to talk about with the radio team.

Want to talk about your current weapon? Just ask, the guy on the other end will.
Another example? I wished that in order for the player to understand the new universe he's playing in, there would be a note system; he can grab notes like papers, journals, and such, and read them in the appropriate menu.



> Also, yes, change the title. xD


I will, but as I'd like to recall it:


> Blue October, so is the *developpment* name


It means it's not definitive, from the very start.



> 2) "Dumb" isn't a forbidden word, nor is it classified as obscene. Dumbass.


I really, REALLY don't get why it would be bad to be polite. Seriously?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 23, 2010)

jonasdelgadoey said:


> Please, Rigor, don't make the effort of the guy useless just because you didnt like a game you played once! That's just ridiculous.
> 
> Yes, you watch a movie more than you play a game, but the gameplay parts are very cool indeed. Man, don't stop your work, it looks great and I would try it. You got full support from myself. Full support dude.
> 
> Also, yes, change the title. xD


Wow, you registered just to say that?
Something smells like socks around here...



TerranyanWolf said:


> I really, REALLY don't get why it would be bad to be polite. Seriously?


Ah, I see you're new here.
Welcome to the Internet.


----------



## TerranyanWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

If you want, we can ask an admin to check the IPs... And I'm not using a proxy.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 23, 2010)

TerranyanWolf said:


> If you want, we can ask an admin to check the IPs... And I'm not using a proxy.


I would, if I actually cared.

Why are you still here? Leave.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 23, 2010)

So OP wants to basically lift all of Metal Gear, replace all the humans with furries and then package it up into a bundle? 

Yeah, no. Let's get this though your head. There's enough circle jerking in furry as it is.

Also..

"At the moment, the game isn't quite complete yet, but has been said by people, mainly some of the few French MGS fans left, to have "huge potential". It's already playable in some extent, but I don't plan to release a demo soon. However, a preview video might be possible."

I bet every last one of them is a furry who can't enjoy anything without fur or a tail.


----------



## TerranyanWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

> I bet every last one of them is a furry who can't enjoy anything without fur or a tail.



Actually, none of them are.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 23, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> So OP wants to basically lift all of Metal Gear, replace all the humans with furries and then package it up into a bundle?
> 
> Yeah, no. Let's get this though your head. There's enough circle jerking in furry as it is.


Seconded, frighteningly enough.



> "At the moment, the game isn't quite complete yet, but has been said by people, mainly some of the few French MGS fans left, to have "huge potential". It's already playable in some extent, but I don't plan to release a demo soon. However, a preview video might be possible."
> 
> I bet every last one of them is a furry who can't enjoy anything without fur or a tail.


Don't forget the muzzle, since otherwise ITZ JUS A FILTHY HYOOMAN to them :V


----------



## Vintage (Jan 23, 2010)

TerranyanWolf said:


> I don't blame you personally, but I feel that what people failed quite a bit to realize, is that it's not the average game built in my garage without any idea in mind.
> 
> Most of the stuff you tell me here is already accomplished, honestly.
> EDIT: Forgot to add that I tried 4 times before, so when speaking of gaining experience and start with some assets, I know what you mean.



okay, i'm going to burst your bubble here because i get the feeling that you need it. 

1) most games are built with ideas in mind. most games are built with at least a plan in place. yours is not unique.

2) this is a fraction of your competition:

merry gear solid 2
trilby: the art of theft
final ninja
hakaiman
splinter source

i get the feeling you came here expecting to blow our minds when there are already several dozen games in the market that do what you aim to do, but better. keep working on it.


----------



## TerranyanWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

> i get the feeling you came here expecting to blow our minds when there are already several dozen games in the market that do what you aim to do, but better. keep working on it.



Not at all. I didn't plan to "blow people's mind" as you say it. 

All I hoped to get, at a basic level was something around the edges of "hmm, a metal gear-like game, but with furries? interesting ( in some extent )".

I know having a mgs-like game but with an entirely unique universe is not new, I'm probably not the first to get the idea.

The only thing is, I really feel like I got considered as "yet another 15-years old noob who came to present a game, and got the idea the day before he posted".

Completely wrong. I'd just like to get that etiquette scraped off me, and start again, with no trolling. ( Dah, getting insulted because I was polite ; what ... )

I just hoped to please some metal gear fans who had at least some interest in furry stuff. However, people simply don't seem to believe me when I say the project has been long planned and designed. ( and I also mean by it, that it's not another fan-game where we get to play as Snake in some game whose story holds on a toilet paper tip, the kind of thing we get once per month in France )

In the current situation, I'm wondering if it is wise to keep suppling time-to-time news to this topic, as the audience here didn't give the warmest greeting ever.


----------



## Vintage (Jan 23, 2010)

TerranyanWolf said:


> However, people simply don't seem to believe me when I say the project has been long planned and designed.



because this is what your game looks like:









> In the current situation, I'm wondering if it is wise to keep suppling time-to-time news to this topic, as the audience here didn't give the warmest greeting ever.


then don't. to be honest it seems like you're spending more time promoting your game than you are working on it.


----------



## TerranyanWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

> to be honest it seems like you're spending more time promoting your game than you are working on it.


Actually, this topic is the first one where I'm promoting the game.
I acknowledged the ugly HUD had to be changed, and so I did. Even if I didn't seem to meet people's interest here, I at least got constructive critics and learned something from it.

As for trying to post a lot here, what would you do in my place, after having been trolled over for almost an entire page?

I know the screenshots look ugly, and it definely means I should work more on the graphical aspect of the game.
Might I mention that it's entirely 2D too? 3D games are a pain in the a** to make for me.

Is this better? 
http://www.pixenli.com/image1264283448011858000.html

EDIT: mentionning this too: the game is in development since 5 months, probably a little more, counting design and ideas conception.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 23, 2010)

Pre-Alpha games always look like shit.

However, the problem is the game is still aiming to just clone every Metal Gear Solid mechanic and put talking dogs in it.  It's wholefully unoriginal.  If you actually have game creation skills, I say apply them to trying something new and creative.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 23, 2010)

fuck what the haters say, i'd play it =D
though i would pick a more creative name if i were you.


----------



## TerranyanWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

> the game is still aiming to just clone every Metal Gear Solid mechanic and put talking dogs in it.


Definely agreeing. That's one of the main "aspects of the game", yes. It's unoriginal, I admit it myself; 
However, I just wanted to provide people who like furries and MGS with a mix of the two, and also because I love making games.

I tried a previous game wich is not even worth enough to talk about, and it was a 100% metal gear clone, copying every single mechanic. I agree this was a big waste of time and will.



> I say apply them to trying something new and creative.


Agree as well. It's however getting hard to run into new and creative ideas. People who get such ideas truly have my respect.

The fact is I don't get really creative ideas like Merry Gear Solid. I decided to take the opportunity to promote just a little this project to get *constructive* criticism to help me making it better. I partly achieved that goal.

I don't want this game to be truly epic and original: I want its players to enjoy it if they want to.

One more thing is that I didn't want to spoil much of the plot, because I want the player to discover it himself through the dialogs, and notes he would get to hear and read in the game.

EDIT: 





> though i would pick a more creative name if i were you.


I know, noted, and working on it; 3rd time: It's the development name: in other words: NOT definitive.


----------



## FeralHusky (Jan 23, 2010)

Well its a nice concept, like people said, change the name.

In is current state, i would change the graphics of the menus and Hud make them look a bit transprent and not too blocky, a different range text formats would make it look a bit nicer.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 24, 2010)

This is why I don't like fan projects in general - why not make your own game instead of pulling stuff from the official game which will never see you as canon anyway?


----------



## TerranyanWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

I definely agree that I could/should have used an entirely original idea, but it's something I don't get very often.

As for 





> why not make your own game instead of pulling stuff from the official game which will never see you as canon anyway?


People who use an original game to change stuff on it are called modders; they do that to enjoy doing it, and also to still get to use the game mechanics of the original game they like, in their mod.

Here, since MGS cannot be modded in any way, it seems logical I want to make a MGS-like game but wich looks to have been heavily modded--even if it's an entirely new game.

I think it potentially can apply to anybody who works on fan projects.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh, there's a difference between modders and people who would make a large-scale game that's pretty much an entirely different game.

See - Shadows of Lylat, an underwhelming, generic shooter.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 25, 2010)

If you have the guts, the know-how and the skills, don't steal other people's IP, make your own.

See also, Pixel, Everyday's Shooter's creator, Braid, The Behemoth, etc.


----------

